#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics

## Mohamed

*Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics



*

ISBN: 0824704827
Title: Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics
Author: James H. Gary Glenn Handwerk 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2001-02-15
Number Of Pages: 441

     :
     Introduction
Refinery Products
Refinery Feedstocks
Crude Distillation
Coking and Thermal Processes
Catalytic *****ing
Catalytic Hydro*****ing
Hydroprocessing and Resid Processing
Hydrotreating
Catalytic Reforming and Isomerization
Alkylation and Polymerization
Product Blending
Supporting Processes
Lubricating Oil Blending Stocks
Petrochemical Feedstocks
Additives Production from Refinery Feedstocks
Cost Estimation
Economic Evaluation

APPENDICES
A: Definitions of Refining Terms
B: Physical Properties
C: U.S. Bureau of Mines Routine Analysis of Selected Crude Oils
D: Economic Evaluation Example Problem
E: Photographs 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics

----------


## the_hunkz

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## neno88

thank you

----------


## neno88

Thank You

----------


## eng.yasser

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## daffodils

Thank You

----------


## pmadhu

Thank You

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## askafi

Thank You

----------


## hassan fakhr

Thank You

----------


## karemabdelkader

Thank You

See More: Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics

----------


## muslimonline7

thank you

----------


## ukrishnan

Thank You

----------


## shebel

Thank You

----------


## khalid290

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## olawasco

thank you Engr Muhammad

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## farzam

Thank You

----------


## farzam

Thank You

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## ali.h.alfattal

Thanks a lot :Smile:

----------


## chimist013

Thank You

See More: Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics

----------


## NVIL

Thank you very much.

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks...u're great!!!

----------

